# 29 gallon aquascaping ideas?



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

You can check out my 29 in my profile. Just make sure you take advantage of the height of the tank and make a nice grate. For some reason I hate 29's with flat looking bottoms.


----------



## Stemwinder (May 29, 2010)

Look through the tank journals on this site. You can limit your search by aquarium size. Then look at what people are stocking in their tanks. 

I don't know anything about anything, but I seem to like the tanks that have contrast. Red on green. Leafy on spiney. Tall and thin on short and clumpy.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

29 gallon tanks are a pain, I know. They're tall, and they have no depth. For that reason, you should probably make use of plants, driftwood, rocks, or what-have-you that extend upwards a bit. I think stems would work great, but they're just too much work for me, personally. A noticeable slope also helps to add depth in a tank. Lastly, I second the suggestion to check out tank journals for inspiration.

Good luck scaping, and take a picture of what you come up with for us.


----------



## Saintly (May 12, 2010)

Do what I did, spend hours (yes hours/days) looking at as many tanks in the members section and save the ones that you like the most, that is similar to your tank, then choice your TOP 5.

Then try and work out the plants they used (Names), then research what each plant likes/dislikes and see whether you can make them happy with what you have (equipment and experience).

Then go about arranging your tank........the fun is in setting it up and trail and error. Trust me you will learn much more doing it yourself than getting someone to tell you how to scape it. 

The other thing I did, was to just buy ALL the plants I liked and put them in my tank for 3 months and see which ones responded the best. 

But this could be expensive for you, for me I can get all my plants for around $1.30 a bunch, so it was no risk.

But you get the idea, that way when you know what you can grow and how it grows, all you need to do then is to rescape it, based on picture from your TOP 5.

Hope this helps a bit.....Good Luck.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I bought my 29 gallon because it was recommended in a book. It is a pain, it is really tall for a "standard' tank that isn't supposed to be tall so you need a bit of light. It has no depth at all. I feel like I have done OK with it but I have yet to be happy. Focus on the height of the tank with anything that doesn't take up much depth with hardscape. I do feel it is a good size for a standard "dutch" style tank, thought it could use some depth, it will work well. I have contemplated switching mine out for a 20L (same footprint) for awhile, so I don't have to buy new lights.


----------



## Fallen_angel42 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well, I spent awhile looking over member tanks, and staring at my tank thinking of some plants that would look nice to me. So far, i created a lot of slopes in my tank, one going from back to front and one going from the back middle up. I decided I want these plants
Java fern
Wisteria
Anuibas nana 
Stargrass (bloodgrass)
Baby tears (HC)
Green Myrio (Foxtail)
I'm really tring to fill out the back, and hopedfully try and make a HC carpet, if that doesn't work I'll try DHG, but I don't think I'll have enough light for it to make a carpet, it might just grow straight up


----------

